# Websites for Expat events



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all, I was wondering if any of you know of websites for expats can look for events, social outings, etc. I have just arrived in Thailand as an expat and any events that expats go to would be a great help and not feel isolated.

Marvelsm


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

What general area of Thailand are you residing in?....

Forget that, just read your other post and see you are in Bangkok.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Moolor, yes I am in Bangkok. I understand that there are websites that expats can look at to find events such as bike riding, dinners and other social events. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Marvelsm


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

marvelsm said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if any of you know of websites for expats can look for events, social outings, etc. I have just arrived in Thailand as an expat and any events that expats go to would be a great help and not feel isolated.
> 
> Marvelsm


Expat Meetups near Bangkok - Expat Meetups - Bangkok


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Websites for Expat Events*

Thank you Stednick I will check that site out.
Marvelsm


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Expatriate Community for Expats worldwide | InterNations.org


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Websites for Expat Events*

Thank you Joseph44, I have aready joined that site. I hear the British Club in Bangkok also has a lot of events too.


----------

